# Looking for Opinions on Wages



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

SlumberJack said:


> I'm in NY just north of NYC which is different than many areas. If you do all you say you do, and I'm not doubting, than here you'd be worth between $85k to $125k/yr. The range may seem wide but that's because it depends on the type of company you work for.
> I just left a company I've been with a while, who would be paying you on the higher end of that scale, but they're also a union outfit. I wouldn't see you operating much if you did work for them, because as another here wisely mentioned, operating is a skill that has been diluted in ways, though I personally respect it immensely and believe good operators are worth their weight.... I can only speak to my circumstances locally and your other skills are worth far more to me or most local employers here; i.e., field/project management, laying out, estimating, and some specific administrative functions like submittals. These are not skills that are easily learned either, and sometimes cannot be learned at all, and often not entrusted to most outsiders in small family businesses.
> On the flip side on the nonunion/private sector here, a different sitework company I am close to has an operator who was just raised significantly to union scale to deter him from taking a union book elsewhere. He chose to stay where he is, no
> union, and he's going to get to about $100k this year plus they cover his family's health bennies and just provided him a 401k with company match. And get this, he can't do half what you do (on the management end).
> ...




Where in westchester you located ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

